# OOo 3.1.0 i386 package available



## Ghirai (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

good-day.net seems to be trailing behind a bit, so i uploaded a package for OOo 3.1.0, compiled from ports, on 7.2-RELEASE i386, with make flags -DWITHOUT_MOZILLA, -DWITHOUT_GNOME.

Tested on my notebook, everything worked fine.

http://ghirai.com/openoffice.org-3.1.0.tbz (132.7MiB).

```
SHA-256: 8734335c84645681074a52bf09c6b276022044cdc1d3d65b4b1f4e9ce1587e01
```

Let me know if it helps


----------



## shaoxuan (May 18, 2009)

Great work!

How about building a Chinese version of OOo 3.1.0? Thanks...


----------

